# Latest Guest



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Phil Tan Panguana Lamasi


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I heard these are REALLY shy species (standard & panguana), I would love to hear your expieriences raising these frogs. I think they are beautiful but want to know how much they are "out-and-about".

Thanks!


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

My standards are fairly shy, they are out everytime I go in my frogroom but they quickly dive for cover. I don't have experience with panguanas but I think they would be fairly shy as well.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

.....if you guys are going to hide from me.....you better be breeding!!!! LOL :twisted:


----------



## AlexanderStubbs (Feb 18, 2004)

I have found my panguanas to be fairly bold in larger groups. They also tend to come out more when there is more cover.

Alexander


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

We see our panguana morph all the time, but they definitely came out more when they were old enough to breed. I wouldn't take this as a generalization because my tank may create different behaviors than another person's tank, but I find them to be much more bold than the standard lamasi, which we have also. I did find that our standard lamasi di become more bold when they began breeding too, just not to the same extent.

Our panguana like to climb along the roof of the tank, kind of neat to see.

Christina


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I love them! They are fairly bold in my tank. This might have something to do with them being kept in groups (5+).


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The four I received will go into a 15 gallon high. It may need a few more plants though I might just let it grow out (there are some short plants in the background that will ultimately fill the backside of the viv). I have to see how bold they are once they become used to their new surroundings. Shy or not, I agree that they are beautiful frogs.

Bill


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Wow, nice aquisition Elmoisfive. I was always a big fan of Standard Lamasi, until the 1st time i saw some of Phil's pictures. I realized that Panguana have their own uniqueness that make them quite amazing as well. Its all in the legs, their legs are really cool looking. Good Luck with them.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks. I love the look of the standard lamasi as well...one day I hope I'll be lucky enough to be able to get some of them.

You may not recognize them but a couple of the broms that I picked up from you at the Indy show are in the viv (top left and top right).

Bill


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

oh i recognized em, especially my beloved Zoe. I had to get myself another one of those cause I liked them so much. Next time we will have Neo. Annicks as well, which can be viewed in my gallery in the 15 gallon galac tank. It shouldnt be that hard for you to come across Standard Lamasi in the future, several smart local froggers have them and I expect them and Amazonicus to be my next additions. No plans yet for the purchases, but I dont plan on getting anything else.


----------



## acleverusername (Feb 28, 2005)

elmoisfive said:


>


What kind of wood are you using in this viv? I think it looks great.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I think thats Black Jungle ghost wood. Just a guess, by the look of it.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes that is ghost wood from Black Jungle. I've had very good results with it.

Bill


----------

